# Snake Ranch



## PremierPythons (May 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just wondering if anyone on here has actually purchased from Snake Ranch before? I ask this because I emailed them a fortnight ago wanting to purchase some childreni and they haven't gotten back to me... Has anyone had similar experiences?

Andrew


----------



## daveyg1 (May 25, 2007)

yep, there pretty slack in that department.


----------



## rockman (May 25, 2007)

daveyg1 said:


> yep, there pretty slack in that department.



Shush !!!! 
Be quiet , don't say anything like that . 
Its called BAD BEHAVIOIUR . 
You might not be able to access the chat area now . 
LOL


----------



## dickyknee (May 25, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone on here has actually purchased from Snake Ranch before? I ask this because I emailed them a fortnight ago wanting to purchase some childreni and they haven't gotten back to me... Has anyone had similar experiences?
> 
> Andrew



Yes i have been waiting 2-3 weeks for some replies , i think i may look else where . 
Does not come across to good to me , if they cant even reply to a simple email .


----------



## Midol (May 25, 2007)

"Phone 0420 985 770 or direct enquiries relating to Snake Ranch to [email protected]"

If you're on the internet you obviously have a phone line


----------



## MrSpike (May 25, 2007)

Check the email address you sent it to, there are several. I sent an e-mail to them and had one back by the next day.

You can also call them if you are serious about purchasing, thats what I would do

Kane


----------



## Miss B (May 25, 2007)

I wouldn't bother spending my money there if they make you wait 2-3 weeks for a reply to your email. I sent an email enquiry to Ultimate Reptile Suppliers yesterday and they responded within five minutes! Good customer service like that is hard to come by these days.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (May 25, 2007)

Midol said:


> If you're on the internet you obviously have a phone line



not always....  go cable!!


----------



## mickousley (May 25, 2007)

you think a few weeks is bad roy pails dosn;t even reply to email to his shop
Mick


----------



## Midol (May 25, 2007)

Looking at their site I agree with MrSpike - there are multiple email addresses. Ensure you sent an email to the correct one


----------



## sxc_celly (May 25, 2007)

I sent several emails to Snake Ranch with no reply over a month ago now. Ultimate Reptile Suppliers replies the same day, usually with the hour, now thats customer service! If youre really keen on theyre animals though call them directly.


----------



## dickyknee (May 25, 2007)

I went to their site and clicked on the link that says "please contact our sales team " and used that email .
so i did the right thing . May be an old email or something ...not sure . 
i will use the other one and see how i go .


----------



## Australis (May 25, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> I sent several emails to Snake Ranch with no reply over a month ago now. Ultimate Reptile Suppliers replies the same day, usually with the hour, now thats customer service! If youre really keen on theyre animals though call them directly.



How did you go when you called them?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 25, 2007)

mickousley said:


> you think a few weeks is bad roy pails dosn;t even reply to email to his shop
> Mick


 

he does sometimes.

i had one back within one day but last time waiting for some pics of darwin carepts took like 5weeks


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I wouldn't bother spending my money there if they make you wait 2-3 weeks for a reply to your email. I sent an email enquiry to Ultimate Reptile Suppliers yesterday and they responded within five minutes! Good customer service like that is hard to come by these days.[/QUOTE Yeh ultimate are going well with quality and service while the others are going backwards,to be fair though places like snake ranch have to deal with NSW wildlife legislature and all the baggage including under staffing of its departments.


----------



## hornet (May 25, 2007)

rockman said:


> Shush !!!!
> Be quiet , don't say anything like that .
> Its called BAD BEHAVIOIUR .
> You might not be able to access the chat area now .
> LOL



lol no1 is allowed into chat


----------



## rockman (May 25, 2007)

hornet said:


> lol no1 is allowed into chat



Damn , i thought i was special .


----------



## sxc_celly (May 25, 2007)

Australis said:


> How did you go when you called them?



My boyfriend called 3 times over 2 days and the phone rang out. Was not impressed. URS are doing fantastic. They have such good customer service - which is a major key factor in selling the promoting their products. I may deal with snake ranch inthe future though - i have no need to at the present time. Try calling it cant hurt.


----------



## gosforddreaming (May 25, 2007)

i wouldnt recomend Mc snake ranch to anyone ,


----------



## dansfish4tea (May 25, 2007)

Wheres The Snake Ranch


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2007)

Why ?



gosforddreaming said:


> i wouldnt recomend Mc snake ranch to anyone ,


----------



## ihaveherps (May 25, 2007)

Hmmm, hope someone from the Ranch see's this....

I am not the only one... and I was a very early causalty of the Ranch... 

Without customers, its hard to make money... And us herpers are a fickle bunch...


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2007)

*Snake*



ihaveherps said:


> Hmmm, hope someone from the Ranch see's this....
> 
> I am not the only one... and I was a very early causalty of the Ranch...
> 
> Without customers, its hard to make money... And us herpers are a fickle bunch...


 What was the problem ihaveherps? Personally i like the up front sellers,ultimate get on here occasinally and its good for communication and trust,same goes with pillbarra pythons,true blue,dont like the ones that cant effectively communicate,its too impersonal,dont like dealing with people that wont talk on the phone either.


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2007)

People will go where the snakes they want are.


----------



## liasis (May 25, 2007)

mickousley said:


> you think a few weeks is bad roy pails dosn;t even reply to email to his shop
> Mick


yep so true i wanted to purchase a couple grand worth of herps and no reply so stuff him


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2007)

Roy always replies to me


----------



## Australis (May 25, 2007)

boa said:


> People will go where the snakes they want are.




Really? You leaving the country then eh?


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2007)

Haha, alright my 2nd choice snakes LOL.


----------



## cma_369 (May 25, 2007)

mickousley said:


> you think a few weeks is bad roy pails dosn;t even reply to email to his shop
> Mick


I got an email from roy pails eventually.....

I emailed southern x reptiles bout getting on the waiting list for some hypo bredli, no reply for over a month and it said they closed them two weeks before the reply. I emailed like two weeks before hand i couldve got on it:x .

I dont believe people that have good customer service are worth the buisness.


----------



## cma_369 (May 25, 2007)

zulu said:


> What was the problem ihaveherps? Personally i like the up front sellers,ultimate get on here occasinally and its good for communication and trust,same goes with pillbarra pythons,true blue,dont like the ones that cant effectively communicate,its too impersonal,dont like dealing with people that wont talk on the phone either.


And these are the guys that people are going to tend to deal with because of their good service.


----------



## JasonL (May 25, 2007)

I got a reply from S.R. within a day or two, must be lucky.


----------



## ari (May 25, 2007)

Well this is an interesting post - I sent an email 2 weeks ago wanting to pay them a deposit for a Stimson (Wheatbelt form) & they haven't got back to me yet. Since then have located else where - so they lost a sale.


----------



## MrSpike (May 25, 2007)

Maybe they only like Sydney people? :lol:


----------



## ari (May 25, 2007)

Nah I didn't say where I was from - I could actually have be in Sydney.


----------



## nuthn2do (May 25, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> Hmmm, hope someone from the Ranch see's this....
> 
> I am not the only one... and I was a very early causalty of the Ranch...
> 
> Without customers, its hard to make money... And us herpers are a fickle bunch...


Mate one of the mods is the daughter of a ranch business partner, of course they've seen it.


----------



## FAY (May 25, 2007)

I have purchased two pairs of stimmis of SR......I dealt with John , they are fantastic animals and I did not have a problem with them...


----------



## Retic (May 25, 2007)

I have dealt with Roy a few times and have known him for many years, I have done a lot of business with SouthernX and I am in the middle of doing some business with the Snake Ranch and haven't encountered a problem with any of them to be fair to them.


----------



## Zanejb (May 25, 2007)

Roy pails always emails me within a couple of days, URS however ive found to be very rude, there animals are OK but thats about it nothing great, also there products arent that good and ive heard alot of bad things about there lights and so on. ive found no interest in the snake ranch and there reptiles so ive had no dramas with them.


----------



## JasonL (May 25, 2007)

ari said:


> Well this is an interesting post - I sent an email 2 weeks ago wanting to pay them a deposit for a Stimson (Wheatbelt form) & they haven't got back to me yet. Since then have located else where - so they lost a sale.



I got a e-mail about the wheatbelts, saying no order's being taken and no price has been thought of yet, ask again in a few months.


----------



## ihaveherps (May 25, 2007)

I have written then deleted a thousand posts to this thread ... but I think it best I bite my tongue ....


----------



## Lozza (May 25, 2007)

Roy Pails and Dianne Stone have always emailed me back pretty quickly


----------



## PremierPythons (May 25, 2007)

URS always write back to me - usually the same day... Pails usually takes at least a week... There's no point calling Pails either because 75% of people that answer the phone don't know what the hell you're talking about. URS is pretty much the best to deal with I've found... 

As for Snake Ranch - I wanted a pair of Childreni from them but seeing as though they won't get back to me then I'm looking elsewhere... And I don't think it's up to me to chase them up ...


----------



## Miss B (May 25, 2007)

Well, I contacted Snake Ranch this afternoon with an enquiry and they have already got back to me with a very pleasant and helpful reply!


----------



## Tatelina (May 25, 2007)

I still say... Go the animal lover who breeds for the 'art' and not to make money! Woo!


----------



## Fester (May 26, 2007)

I just think it is generally typical of business today not to reply to email enquiries. The number of times I have sent emails to various companies and never receive a response. I invariably go elsewhere if they can't bother. Only a few weeks ago I booked a car detail on the Internet from a well known Australian company. Had a nice form to fill out on the Internet. I waited on the day that I had selected, no one turned up. When I phoned them the reply was "you are better of phoning, we don't look at that form"! Why have it there then!! If they can't be bothered responding to me I can't be bothered doing business with them.


----------



## cyclamen (May 26, 2007)

PAILS FOR SCALES took 2 weeks to finally get back to me. and still dont answer questions. so therefor i cant be bothered.
the ONLY person i will deal with from a reptile store is Tim Mensforth from URS hav brought from him a few times and will continue to do that. he is great. and gets back to you pretty much immediately


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2007)

I think this thread just shows people are treated differently by different breeders, that's how it works in all walks of life.


----------



## dickyknee (May 26, 2007)

boa said:


> I think this thread just shows people are treated differently by different breeders, that's how it works in all walks of life.



Seems to be the case Boa 
which is very odd to me , my money is as good as yours or any body elses for that matter .
I can understand if it was a "back yard " type breeder who may choose to be more selective to who he sells too , but these guys are a bussiness as far as i know and are not going to do that well if they don't bother with a majority of their would be customers ... as seems to be the case judging by this thread .
Any way hopefully they will sort out their customer relations and do well , but i don't think i'll bother with emailing or ringing them again .


----------



## Bert (May 26, 2007)

There is one thing to consider with Snake Ranch, They have chosen to start their web site and push their name out there with sponsorships. But their time has been spent sourcing the blood lines they want to specialize in so they have only just started to breed alot of these and are probably still keeping most for breeding stock. That only leaves a few for sale and I don't think they could be covering the bills yet so I would guess the addition of a full time sales/customer service person would be a few years off and leaves the ones that feed and clean to answer your emails in their spare time. SR probably won't be selling it's best reptiles until they have an assured supply so I wouldn't expect them to have all they are showing for a couple of years, but you never know it may be worth asking.


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2007)

I'm not saying that applies to any of the breeders mentioned as I have only had good dealings with them all. I also know that I have had emails disappear into cyberspace never to be seen again so I would be too hasty with criticism until it is known the person in question received the message. 



dickyknee said:


> Seems to be the case Boa
> which is very odd to me , my money is as good as yours or any body elses for that matter .
> I can understand if it was a "back yard " type breeder who may choose to be more selective to who he sells too , but these guys are a bussiness as far as i know and are not going to do that well if they don't bother with a majority of their would be customers ... as seems to be the case judging by this thread .
> Any way hopefully they will sort out their customer relations and do well , but i don't think i'll bother with emailing or ringing them again .


----------



## ihaveherps (May 26, 2007)

well Boa, I can gaurantee my emails were all recieved and I was sending them directly to a founder of the Ranch, as well as talking to them regularly...

And Bert, as far as haveing a sales rep, they do already... well by title anyway.


----------



## dickyknee (May 26, 2007)

boa said:


> I'm not saying that applies to any of the breeders mentioned as I have only had good dealings with them all. I also know that I have had emails disappear into cyberspace never to be seen again so I would be too hasty with criticism until it is known the person in question received the message.



Fair enough mate , sometimes they will just disappear into cyberspace , and i hope that is the case as i wish the guys the best sucess with their business , i dont think i was being to critical of them , i just choose look else where for now thats all.


----------



## Zanejb (May 26, 2007)

Ive diverted my buying away from businesses such as the snake ranch and URS as i find the best quality animals are from the private breeders that make a name for themselves WITHOUT having to go the whole nine yards and advertise all over the place. look at TrueBlue for example, he has built a good reputation selling quality PRIVATE bred animals and this is something a business loses. when you have a shop or warehouse to lease out, bills and employees to pay i think they lose touch with why they got into reptiles in the first place. im not saying this is the case with snake ranch or URS but some people i have delt with from URS have been vrey rude to me in the past and i no longer wish to deal with them at all and i take my business to a more worthy privare breeder, but not in all cases these private breeders will give you the time of day, and that includes a few ive tryed dealing with off this forum but i wont be naming names. (lol not TrueBlue he is a fantastic guy who will answer ALL your emails and PMs no matter how silly your question may be)


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

if anyone is really serious about buying a snake anyway why would you email them? i know i dont even like checking my email and im not running a business
you will notics on the snake ranch site that it says "Phone 0420 985 770 or direct enquiries relating to Snake Ranch to [email protected]." call them! they have an excellent salesperson who is very happy to answer all your questions and you will more than likely get your snake alot quicker
because email isnt answered directly its probably not the best sales tool when compared to a phone so be realistic on your own behalf when buying a snake
ive bought a carpet python off them and called yesterday to enquire about another one and i could have had it shipped to me within a week if i wanted
also the stock provided is excellent
i am very happy with my carpet from snake ranch. very nice colouring/pattern, eats well, sheds like ive written it on the calendar, and very friendly
i dont know why everyone else seems to be having troubles with them?


----------



## IsK67 (May 27, 2007)

Midol said:


> If you're on the internet you obviously have a phone line



Not necessarily. Phone lines are so 90's


----------



## mungus (May 27, 2007)

rockman said:


> Shush !!!!
> Be quiet , don't say anything like that .
> Its called BAD BEHAVIOIUR .
> You might not be able to access the chat area now .
> LOL


Thats what ive been hit with.
when does it expire ???
Basically who cares


----------



## Fester (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> if anyone is really serious about buying a snake anyway why would you email them? i know i dont even like checking my email


 
Because email is now a very accepted form of communication. I am a shiftworker and I often post email's at all hours, when it is convenient to me. If they don't want you to contact them by email then don't advertise your email address!!


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

Fester said:


> Because email is now a very accepted form of communication. I am a shiftworker and I often post email's at all hours, when it is convenient to me. If they don't want you to contact them by email then don't advertise your email address!!


 
i meant it as though you can choose when to reply to an email as opposed picking up a phone when it rings and answering the question within 1 second of it being asked as opposed once again to anything more than 5 minutes
and 5 minutes only applies if the email is recieved immediately and replied to immediately
it isnt as efficient as phones and wont be for a long time and i hate to let you in on that mr technology


----------



## serenaphoenix (May 27, 2007)

I love tim (who is the breeder/manager for ultimatereptilesupplies) he was so helpful and lovely about it all, and they'll hold them for you for quite some time while you await your movement advice from slack governments. I don't know what their reputation for animal quality is, but i'm a newbie so i wasn't looking for anything hugely exotic. Lovely people though. Great customer service.


----------



## Moonfox (May 27, 2007)

Hm, I think I may have discovered the secret to contacting Snake Ranch:

Get the person who you are contacting's name wrong the first time you send the email. 

It really works!:lol: I've been getting replies within about 2-3 days of sending the email, a lot faster if sent during business hours. I've even had them contact me unprompted, asking if my license had arrived yet (which it hasn't). 
I'm going ahead with purchasing from them, they haven't given me any trouble. 

Maybe you email has a spam blocker and isn't accepting their emails? (Sorry if someone's already suggested that).


----------



## dickyknee (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> if anyone is really serious about buying a snake anyway why would you email them?



Why not email them ??
They tell you to email them , why would they do that if they don't want you to ?


----------



## Fester (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> and i hate to let you in on that mr technology


 
Well, I'm afraid mate that is the world we now live in!! Companies that don't embrace technology will be left out in the cold. Like it or not!! I may not want an immediate reply, but it would be nice to at least get one!


----------



## junglemad (May 27, 2007)

not the best advertising in the world


----------



## PremierPythons (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> if anyone is really serious about buying a snake anyway why would you email them? i know i dont even like checking my email and im not running a business



Because I find ringing someone on the phone intimidating and find email a non personal way to communicate. Why have an email address there if they dont' want to respond to emails? That statement makes no sense whatsoever...


----------



## ari (May 27, 2007)

At the end of the day it all comes down to good customer service with any business - Australians are becoming very much like the USA when it comes to customer service, i.e. they expect good customer service, friendly staff & a quick response to questions whether it be via email, phone or fax when it comes to purchasing & these days with alot of stuff only available in capital cities, many regional locations depend on shopping on the internet.

If your prepared to have a webpage & accept all forms of communication in & out then there is no reason why a person shouldn't respond within a timely fashion to a possible CUSTOMER. If there is no time to then that means you need more STAFF to cater for it. 

Seriously though if you were going to spend $1000+ on something wouldn't you want good service?


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

this is getting absolutley ridiculous
someone just admitted they dont want an immediate reply so then whats this whole thread about then?
whoever said that is just plain stupid
secondly
whoever said they find talking on the phone intimidating, maybe keeping snakes just isnt for you then huh?


----------



## Miss B (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> whoever said they find talking on the phone intimidating, maybe keeping snakes just isnt for you then huh?


 
That's a rather abstract comment, isn't it?

In this day and age many people prefer to communicate (at least initially) via email when contacting a business with an enquiry. I know I certainly do. If I'm at work and can't get to the phone (particularly when personal calls are discouraged/not permitted) then it only takes me two minutes to type up a quick email and shoot it off. Seeing as I work 9-5, it's often difficult to catch businesses on the phone because by the time I get home they've already closed for the day.

If a business is going to advertise an email address for customer enquiries, one would expect them to check and respond to emails in a timely fashion (and no, 2-3 weeks later does not constitute "timely"). So while most of us do not expect a response within thirty seconds, nor do we like waiting weeks on end for a simple response to a simple enquiry. I think that's the point.

Having said that; I've contaced URS, PFS and Snake Ranch with enquiries in the last week. URS got back to me within five minutes and PFS and Snake Ranch both responded within 24hours *thumbs up*


----------



## dickyknee (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> this is getting absolutley ridiculous
> someone just admitted they dont want an immediate reply so then whats this whole thread about then?
> whoever said that is just plain stupid
> secondly
> whoever said they find talking on the phone intimidating, maybe keeping snakes just isnt for you then huh?



why would you say some one is stupid cause they said they did not want an immediate response ??? ......not that i read that any where .
so what if some one is intimidated by the phone , does not mean he should not keep animals .
not sure this whole thread is ridiculous ...but some of them comments certainly are .

The bottom line is that these guys offer email service and do not ALWAYS provide it ,,, simple .


----------



## junglepython2 (May 27, 2007)

I find email better than phone for first contact unless contact is needed immedietly. With email you don't have to find a time when you are both available and I always end up forgetting to ask a question I was meant to ask on the phone, but email can give you more time to get everything right. Plus if you want pics email is usually best anyway.
If they offer an email service, they should reply within 48hrs unless its a weekend/public holiday. Otherwise they may as well delete the service.


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

Miss B said:


> That's a rather abstract comment, isn't it?
> 
> In this day and age many people prefer to communicate (at least initially) via email when contacting a business with an enquiry. I know I certainly do. If I'm at work and can't get to the phone (particularly when personal calls are discouraged/not permitted) then it only takes me two minutes to type up a quick email and shoot it off. Seeing as I work 9-5, it's often difficult to catch businesses on the phone because by the time I get home they've already closed for the day.


 its not abstract
how can you find talking on the phone intimidating and keep snakes as pets?
i suppose unless you think the snakes are for protecting you from "the other end" of the phone
you may think thats an abstract comment and i suppose it is but its also sarcastic
the fact is what you have said above i can understand, and i do understand why people use email and i acknowledge that its there as a form of communication but im saying dont come on here and start bagging every business cause they dont reply straight away when you havent even tried calling them
its just really illogical


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

dickyknee said:


> why would you say some one is stupid cause they said they did not want an immediate response ??? ......not that i read that any where .
> so what if some one is intimidated by the phone , does not mean he should not keep animals .
> not sure this whole thread is ridiculous ...but some of them comments certainly are .
> 
> The bottom line is that these guys offer email service and do not ALWAYS provide it ,,, simple .


dickyknee - why did you name yourself dickyknee?? was it because you wanted to show everyone here that your opinion doesnt count? or was it just pure coinicidence to concur with the fact that you are retarded?
i put this to everyone who wants to reply to anything ive said in the future
if you dont know what you are talking about please dont say anything at all
cause it just makes the thread even more stupid than it already is
thanks


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

its funny all of you seem to think you are all experts on business here but unfortunately none of you are running one
when you all do cause you are all experts then let me know so i can make sure i shop at your perfectly successful business that noone would ever have a bad word to say about it


----------



## da_donkey (May 27, 2007)

i can see a holliday coming for you mixmaster......you cant go around calling people retards.

LOL

Donk


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

LOL @ donk. i was thinking the same thing
enjoy your aps holiday mate. name calling isnt tollerated here.....


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

i know,
and that was holding back
but i spose it was worth it


----------



## Midol (May 27, 2007)

My dad used to run two businesses and responded to emails within 24hrs on work days.


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

woohoo for your dad
is he complaining on here?
i say NO
did he win a business award?
i say NO!
go away before i slap you with all "my dad" talk


----------



## junglemad (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> its funny all of you seem to think you are all experts on business here but unfortunately none of you are running one
> when you all do cause you are all experts then let me know so i can make sure i shop at your perfectly successful business that noone would ever have a bad word to say about it




I don't think you know enough members to suggest no one is running their own business. What business are u in again?


----------



## da_donkey (May 27, 2007)

junglemad said:


> I don't think you know enough members to suggest no one is running their own business. What business are u in again?


 
the knob business......................................................................door knobs that is:lol: .


----------



## Midol (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> woohoo for your dad
> is he complaining on here?
> i say NO
> did he win a business award?
> ...



Eh?

You said none of us have any experience with a successful business but I did most of my dads admin work... responding to the emails...

He is a much better business man than you would ever be.

I also run the entire IT side of the new Macadamia Nut farm. I respond to all enquiries within 12 hours.


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

i dont care who i know and who i dont know for a matter of fact
im in the business of telling you, you are wrong
so there
and just to add that i never even said i run a business but im also not slagging off everyones elses


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

like i said very good for him
and lucky he had you there by his side typing his emails
doesnt he have hands?
we he that hard pressed to find workers he had to hire you?


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

i dont mean to be rude. but you really cant come on here and treat people the way you have been. there is a lot of tightnitt people here who will stick up for each other. and we dont welcome people like yourself who comes here with a bad attitude.....


----------



## Midol (May 27, 2007)

If you offer an email service you reply to inquiries.

You will never run a successful business if you don't. It's simple.


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

nice to know ill remember that when i start running my own email business


----------



## mixmaster (May 27, 2007)

its fair to say that maybe ive been treating you all poorly
but its your own fault when you come out with stupid replies
plus im gonna be banned so ill say what i want at the moment


----------



## hornet (May 27, 2007)

mate you a joke, we dont want people like you representing our hobby


----------



## cyclamen (May 27, 2007)

*Its Time To Go...................*


*MIXMASTER*


----------



## Slateman (May 27, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Well, I contacted Snake Ranch this afternoon with an enquiry and they have already got back to me with a very pleasant and helpful reply!



LOL MissB
It is hard sometimes to keep relations with public.
I am personally just small operator. Selling about 40 snakes a year, but I sometimes don't reply to certain people . Specially when they asked silly questions or I have bad feeling about them.
After all I feel that to sell animal to other person is responsibility. 
There is another think.
Some buyers just like to ask million question and after answering them all little details. they finally make decision to purchase. But animal is sold to other buyer who was quicker, and more positive.
All the correspondence is time consuming, emailing all the photo's of parents and details of tail section. In one case somebody asked me to count number of rosets on diamond hatching.

I do not reply to certain people to their inquiry anymore for that reason. Maybe the large breeders do the same think.

Maybe hat is why you MissB have very pleasant and helpful reply from snake ranch ans some other people don't get reply at all.


----------



## Midol (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> its fair to say that maybe ive been treating you all poorly
> but its your own fault when you come out with stupid replies
> plus im gonna be banned so ill say what i want at the moment



So we have experience in Business, you don't, but our replies are stupid?

ETA: I can understand if you don't reply in a few of Slatemans cases. If someone asked me stupid questions like counting rosets I wouldn't reply either.


----------



## Miss B (May 27, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Maybe that is why you MissB have very pleasant and helpful reply from snake ranch ans some other people don't get reply at all.


 
Yeah my enquiry was a pretty simple one; perhaps that's why I got such a quick response.


----------



## Slateman (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> its fair to say that maybe ive been treating you all poorly
> but its your own fault when you come out with stupid replies
> plus im gonna be banned so ill say what i want at the moment



Did not took me long to fix that


----------



## daveyg1 (May 27, 2007)

nice work slateman.


----------



## dickyknee (May 27, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> dickyknee - why did you name yourself dickyknee?? was it because you wanted to show everyone here that your opinion doesnt count? or was it just pure coinicidence to concur with the fact that you are retarded?



I can't help it if i'm retarded


----------



## Moonfox (May 27, 2007)

:lol: 
Asking the mods: are you able to permanently ban people for bad behaviour? That was really harsh and unfair. Mixmaster's not welcome back in my opinion. 

And to whoever posted that phone calls intimidate them, I understand that. I'm not a fan myself, I don't believe phone calls are as efficient as some people believe them to be, I prefer detailed emails. That doesn't mean you shouldn't keep snakes, what do phone calls have to do with your ability to keep animals? Mm, some people are warped. I'm probably one of them. :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (May 27, 2007)

Actually phone calls are a very good way to figure out if the person making an enquiry is serious or just another in the long line of tyre kickers that seem to be everywhere these days.


----------



## nuthn2do (May 27, 2007)

Ramsayi said:


> Actually phone calls are a very good way to figure out if the person making an enquiry is serious or just another in the long line of tyre kickers that seem to be everywhere these days.


Yeah you can just ask straight up "how much money you got"


----------



## Ramsayi (May 27, 2007)

haha yeah there is that but you will find most tyre kickers wont spend the money on a phonecall in the first place.The 500 emails cost them nothing but time which they seem to have plenty of.


----------



## Hickson (May 27, 2007)

Moonfox said:


> :lol:
> Asking the mods: are you able to permanently ban people for bad behaviour? That was really harsh and unfair. Mixmaster's not welcome back in my opinion.



Yes. Mixmaster won't be coming back.



Hix


----------



## PremierPythons (May 28, 2007)

Thanks to the ppl that stuck up for me... To say I shouldn't be keeping snakes as pets because I find making phone calls intimidating is without question the most bizarre statement I've ever read... But then you again you need to be a big macho man to keep snakes as pets - I forgot... Wow I feel like such a SNAG

Andrew


----------



## learning snake man (May 28, 2007)

*thay might have virirus on their computor and not know it that people are sending emails maybe not good secutity on their computor*


----------



## dickyknee (May 28, 2007)

Hix said:


> Yes. Mixmaster won't be coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



That's a shame , he was rather funny .....


----------



## Zanejb (May 31, 2007)

i take offense to the statement on tyre kickers, i myself will NOT buy an animal if i dont know the details and if that takes 500 emails (in which i hope not) then thats what ill do. you have to remember as a seller you dont like time waisters but i also dont like people that wont give out the details on things i may purchase off them. and besides you also have to remember your competing with other sellers also and sometimes people find what they want at a cheaper price of they enquire about something to multipul places and therefor whoever gets in first of course ill buy from them first. If you take too long to answer and email or dont respond wiht the answer i wan then ill take my business else where to someone that has the patience and time to answer my emails. i wont be naming any names but there are few people on here in particular that dont answer my emails and most of my questions arent hard to answer as most of my first off emails are general questions (prices, age, size, area locality (if known), bred by yourself or someone else, and do you freight (if in another state)) do these questions seem hard to answer? and also if your not willing to send a pic of the animal i wish to buy then i dont want it because i dont know what im getting simple!


----------



## Colin (May 31, 2007)

I only read the first page of this thread so don't know whats been said in between. 

I have purchased animals from the Snake Ranch in April 2006 and had no problems whatsoever. I spoke to John Weigel personally and was invited up to the ARP with my girlfriend to have a look around (free of charge) and had a good chat with John in his office for about an hour and half. The snakes I got were pretty good and a good price at the time and I have nothing but good things to say about the SR and John Weigel from my own personal experiences.


----------



## Scleropages (May 31, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> dickyknee - why did you name yourself dickyknee?? was it because you wanted to show everyone here that your opinion doesnt count? or was it just pure coinicidence to concur with the fact that you are retarded?
> i put this to everyone who wants to reply to anything ive said in the future
> if you dont know what you are talking about please dont say anything at all
> cause it just makes the thread even more stupid than it already is
> thanks


 
How rude....


----------



## dickyknee (May 31, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> How rude....



Yeah i thought so considering he was hassling me to buy some snakes off me .


----------



## Aslan (Jun 1, 2007)

dickyknee said:


> Yeah i thought so considering he was hassling me to buy some snakes off me .


 
Hahahaha, really? That is hysterical...

...and on topic, I have communicated with Snake Ranch on a number of occasions, both by email and by phone. Sometimes I have received a reply very quickly, sometimes in a less timely manner - I understand that they have only quite recently begun advertising broadly so would likely be swamped with enquiries...I must admit I have been a little annoyed with the response time in some cases (particularly when I had left numerous messages indicating I was attempting to leave a deposit)....

...all in all though, I would definately use Snake Ranch again - I sort of expected some hiccups from a businesses getting flooded with correspondence but ultimately, when I finally speak to them they are always VERY friendly and VERY helpful and I have no doubt my animals will be absolute stunners...


----------

